# Bathing Longcoat Chihuahuas



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

How often do you guys bath your long-haired chihuahuas? Is there anything that should be done differently than with smoothcoats? I bath JJ, my smoothcoat, as often as needed, which tends not to be super-often since he mostly hangs out indoors during the winter, and usually smells good.
I rescued Monty, a longcoat, a little while back, and since he had two casts on bathing was out of the question. Now he's out of the casts and looking a bit scraggly. Any and all advice is welcome.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I use Zodiac Oatmeal Shampoo plus a conditioner on all 3 of my long hair chis. Usually about once a month. Brush them frequently and every once in a while I give all 3 some scrambled eggs to keep their coat and skin healthy. If you have knots to deal with a small razor grooming comb or clippers will gently remove them.


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

I never knew you could give chi's scrambled egg


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

I take my long-coat to a groomer every 4-6 weeks in warmer weather. However, around winter time (Nov-Jan) I don't bathe him as often unless he runs around in mud or gets dirty.. I do trim the area around his paws and bum though about every other week. His coat remains very shiny, soft, and smooth. Brushing it out also helps with that.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I use French shampoo with Cade oil, it is AMAZING! 
I have tried many shampoos and this is by far the best.

Chanel gets her belly and paws rinsed with warm water after each walk,
which is 4 times per day. It is filthy outside, we live in a busy city and
the winter's slush, mud, snow and salt mix are just horrible. As for actual
bathing, she gets a proper bath whenever needed, I rather not bathe her
often, so she doesn't lose the natural oils on her skin, so only when needed.

I do brush her daily, and trim her paws & butt every two weeks.

The one thing I do different with Chanel is I brush her well prior to her bath,
in order to get out possible tangles or matts. Oh and I also trim the hair inside
her ears to help prevent infection. I think that's about it...


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, so many great suggestions! Thank you guys so much. I do brush Monty often, which he enjoys and it fluffs him up. I think I'll try bathing him soon. 

LS, is it a particular type of French shampoo? Or is that the commercial name? Thank you for the tip on brushing him prior to bathing. I would not have thought of it, but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is exactly what the bottle says...

Viry-Dog
France

Shampoo
Cade
Concentrated Formula


Not sure where you can get it from, I bought many bottles at a dog show last
year and the year before. I will be going back to the show this year just so I
could buy some more. If you can not find it I would just look into shampoos with
Cade oil in them, something natural with very few ingredients. It is especially 
great for dogs with sensitive or irritated skin, dermatitis or eczema. I found it
because Benji had skin issues in the past, but now I use it on all my dogs.

Cade oil is even used in human shampoos for hair loss, dandruff, hair weakened by dyeing and bleaching, and skin eruptions, etc.


----------



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow I feel like I've been neglecting Gigi. She never smells and I just bathe her to refresh her coat. I bathe her every few months. I've had her almost a year and bathe her just 3 times. None of those times did she smell.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

LS, thanks for the tip! I will definitely look into that. I’ll be in Canada this weekend, so I was thinking if it was a product sold there this would be the time to look. Sounds like it will be harder than that, but I’ll hunt around on-line too.

Leona, don’t feel bad. I don’t bathe JJ all that often. The last time was when he rolled in some foul-smelling stuff outside. I brought him in and put him right in the tub. If Gigi looks and smells good then why worry?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I only bath mine when they need it ... Maybe every 6 weeks or so unless they are being shown then they may get bathed weekly at times...generally I use pet head shampoo


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I love the Cain & Able shampoos. Also, I use the furminator small size for long hair ALL the time....it is fast and wonderful! Wouldn't be caught without it. I bathe every week ( sometimes every other if I get lucky -- but they run in a huge garden every afternoon). 

I too, wipe/ rinse paws and underbelly before coming inside from walks etc...

I like to trim the feet ( don't like the elf look--lol) monthly, trim nails twice a month & booty when needed 

I think the LCs are simple to groom, but I'm used to grooming shelties and my border collie:coolwink:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Vampy Vera for asking this. I hadn't given much though to this before because I just bathe Claude when he gets stinky. Which is usually everyother week. But I've only had Eva for almost 4 days and her coat is so fluffy and think that it seems to attract dirt more.


----------



## ernestoc (Feb 11, 2012)

both of mine are short hair and i bathe them once a week, every sunday afternoon, they are still getting used to it

some people have told me to bathe them once a month ?
other once a week. 

?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ernestoc said:


> both of mine are short hair and i bathe them once a week, every sunday afternoon, they are still getting used to it
> 
> some people have told me to bathe them once a month ?
> other once a week.
> ...



Once a week is definitely too often. Bathing so often will strip the skin of its
natural, protective oils, which will result in dry itchy skin, which will cause
your dog to scratch, further irritating the already sensitive skin. There are
many factors to consider when it comes to deciding how often to bathe, such
as breed, allergies, dog's activities, whether or not your dog has dry skin, etc.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

mine get bathed a couple of times a month


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

I will try to bathe Monty for the first time this weekend. Wish me luck. He's something of a wild card due to being a rescue with a few tricky issues. He is definately looking like he needs a bath though. I will keep the fur on his feet long because I think the elf look is charming. As to the fur on his bottom, my husband complains that he looks like he has Yosimite Sam's mustache on his butt!! So again, please wish me luck. JJ is easy to bathe, but Monty makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i give dex a bath whenever he gets smelly. he starts smellin like fritos and then the inside of a vacuum...woops time for a bath. he usually smells faster when hes out in the garden as he loves to roll around in god knows what o.o i use crazydog shampoo and paul mitchele john paul conditioner. he gets brushed after his baths but sumtimes he still gets matts and then i just brush him with the long wire brush and it comes right off! the other nite i saw a mattball on my bed rofl!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux sheds like a sun of gun not sure why..so she gets the furminator every day to keep her shedding under control, it's the one brush her loves.

She gets baths only as needed which depends on where we have been, if were at the dog park and is all muddy she gets a bath. I am using some pet head samples I bought but once i'm out of those i'll be using a shedding shampoo & conditioner, I haven't decided which one yet.

I also cut her nails as needed usually once a month or so, I file in between since she doesn't like the clippers but loves having her nails filed for some reason lol

She also gets teeth brushed daily -with water for now- and paws trimmed as needed. Her but never get poo stuck to it so i've never had to touch it luckily


----------

